# Network adapter doesn't load on first startup



## porkpork (May 7, 2013)

My network adapter doesn't load on first start up but if I restart after initial start up then it will work perfectly fine. 

This problem started happening not too long ago after a week long spree of bad stormy weather that caused my house to lose and return power in quick succession. This caused my computer to shut off and boot up and shut off and boot up about 3 or 4 times before I could hit the power switch on my surge protector. It happened again the next day and I had to stop using my computer for the rest of the week to prevent further damage.

As a result my hibernation system file has been corrupted. I have since then turned off hibernation on my computer including deallocating the hiberation storage file on my C drive. So now my computer cannot hibernate, which isn't really an issue but I only mention it because I think the two problems may be related.

On first boot I get two indicators in my device manager that I have posted a screenshot for. On restart after initial boot I have no indicators and the second indicator labelled "Intel(R) Management Engine Interface" does not even show up under the system devices list in my device manager. Don't know if that has something to do with it.










So in summery my network adapter does not start on initial boot, but does after a restart. How do I fix this?

Note: My mobo has built in POST and I also have a POST card that might work with this mobo. If you need me to use this for additional information I can on request.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Is this a name brand PC, Dell, HP, ETC, or is it one you built yourself?

the card / Mobo might have gotten damaged by the power problems but, have you tried, removing the device(s) in device manager and rebooting to see if it adds them back in correctly.

Have you checked the manufacturers website to see if there are updated drivers?


----------



## porkpork (May 7, 2013)

My computer is custom built, it uses an ASUS P8Z68-V PRO mobo. Working flawlessly for ~1 year now so I know its not a problem with the build itself.

I tried uninstalling the device and its drivers and restarting. Nothing makes it so that cold booting after a shutdown has a working network adapter.

I also noticed - through Networx (a free network traffic monitor I use on my computer) - that Networx detects two devices not one. It detects Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection as well as an intel(R) 82579LM Gigabit Network connection. I think at some point I must have installed another driver for the same adapter possibly? What's even more odd is that I've gotten both to work after restarting (not at the same time, either one works or the other). You would think only one would work and the other would be simply incompatible. Also only one of them shows up in device manager at a time under the "Network adapters" heading. So.... I uninstalled one, shutdown, booted up, the other showed up and I uninstalled that one as well. Then I shutdown, booted up and neither was there and neither connection could be detected by Networx. So I installed drivers for it using my drivers install disc that came with my mobo. The device that I saw after the install under the "Network adapters" heading in device manager was the 82579V device. So I guess that's the right one?

Now get this, I restart and as per usual after a restart my internet connection works fine, but I notice that Networx is detecting BOTH devices again, the 82579V and the 82579LM. Currently the 82579V is working with the 82579LM just lurking there. I can only see this in a Networx drop down menu that allows me to pick a network connection to monitor, I can't see the existence of two device or two drivers or whatever they are under device manager. Device manager will only show the one that happens to be working, which for the most part I think is 82579V.

So as far as I can tell this just complicates the problem. :banghead:

Btw looking at my built in POST LEDs on my mobo during cold boot and restart the BOOT_DEVICE_LED lights up for a while and then turns off by the time the operating system loads.

It's kind of an odd problem because it's not like my internet connection does not work. It does, just not right after a boot up, only after restarting. And I get that same POST LED lighting up for booting AND restarting. So somehow my computer is correcting the problem itself when it restarts but not when it boots up cold.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

I almost want to say its possessed. LOL

Seriously, I think the Motherboard got fried during the reboots.

I'd suggest taking it to a local computer store and having them thoroughly test the hardware.


----------



## porkpork (May 7, 2013)

I think I might checkout out my warranty on it see if I can do it through that route. If not then I'll have to take it in somewhere. Thanks for trying


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

I have never had any joy from using Hibernation just my 2 cents.

However your Intel card seems to have a issue where it is recognized as one card, and you will get a code 10 in the device manager. Then after a reboot it will be recognized as the proper card.

here is a possible fix, from Intel:
Intel 82579V Issue
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=22026


----------



## porkpork (May 7, 2013)

Hm, so this is a known issue. This seems interesting I'll be looking into this thoroughly later tonight and post my findings tomorrow afternoonish. Thanks for reply. Cheers.


----------



## porkpork (May 7, 2013)

Okay, soooooo, after alpenadiver essentially keyed me in on the fact that the 82579V/LM problem is a known issue, I've done quite a bit of forum hopping and troubleshooting. The results so far:

The 82579V/LM ambiguity issue manifests itself if you have a 82579V and updated your NIC driver software from version 17.x to version 18.x. Which I must have done. A fix was released in later versions of the driver 18.x.1 and on which can be downloaded here: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?DwnldID=18713 . You can uninstall or check the version of this software in you uninstall programs list, its named "Intel(R) Network Connections" followed by its version number. Note: In order for that fix to work for me I had to uninstall my previous version of Intel(R) Network Connections under uninstall program list and uninstall my network adapter and then install the download in that link (version 18.2).

So now when I boot I only have one NIC to worry about. However my network adapter still doesn't work on first boot, I have to restart to get it to work. The issue now seems to be with IMEI (Intel Management Engine Interface) which provides a virtually useless service for the average home user by the way and everyone who has mentioned it seems to either not fully understand what it does or deems it unnecessary or even a liability for the average user. 

IMEI reports a code 10 as well and from what I can gather seems to be the last piece of the puzzle. I have tried a few things to resolve it, but it seems as though most people are saying it has to do with a conflict with certain BIOS versions and a BIOS flash is necessary. This can be seen here (as well as other forum posts on this topic): intel management engine interface device cannot start code 10 on HP 8200 elite | Intel® Developer Zone

So I guess I'll be flashing my BIOS sometime tomorrow if I get the time. If that ends up fixing the problem once and for all I'll post back here for future reference in case someone inquires about this same issue on these forums.

Cheers.


----------



## Back-again (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't seen any solution or activity on this topic since May of 2013, yet I too am looking for a solution to this problem.

I have found a suitable "work around" to get the network adapter to activate, but it doesn't occur until a minute or so after you boot up your system.

A little history first...

I am running Windows 8 Pro, x64 build 9200 on a custom PC with an Intel MOB DH77EB AAG39073-304. My network adapter is an 82579V with the latest drivers and the Intel Fix installed (see alpenadiver's post above dated 5-08-2013)

My system was new back in October 2012, and ran perfectly until I decided to do the upgrade from Windows 8 to 8.1. Was that ever a mistake. After a few weeks of various problems, but none relating to the Network Adapter, I re-installed Windows 8 Pro from my original disc. 

At was at this point when I began having the Adapter problems. After seeking out solutions and trying many different ideas, I resorted to re-installing Windows 8 once more. Still no luck. I've tried old drivers, I've tried new driver, but to no avail.

Through all of this, I did find 2 ways I could enable the Network Adapter manually, 1. Open the device Manager, click on Network Adapters, click on Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection, then disable it followed by Enable it, and then it would turn on within the next 30 seconds or so. The second way to enable it was like porkpork mentioned in his original post, do an original start-up, then do a "restart" and it will come on.

In the post on 5-09-2013 by porkpork, he mentioned that the problem seems to stem from the Intel Management Engine Interface (IMEI), and I agree with him. This is what helped lead me to the "Work Around" I mentioned in the beginning of this post.

******WORK AROUND ******

We need to disable "Intel(R)PROSet Monitoring Service.

To accomplish this in Windows 8 ....
Hit Windows + R to open the RUN Window
Type "msconfig" and then "OK"
This opens the "System Configuration" window.
Select "Services" tab.
Scroll down until you see "Intel(R)_PROSet Monitoring Service". Remove the checkmark from this entry.
Click "Apply"
Click "OK"
Close Window.
Reboot system.

Now when the system reboots, your adapter should come on within a minute or so without any further action required from you.

In the days of old (Pre Windows 8.1) I was connected to the internet within 20 seconds after the home screen appeared rather than the extended delay of about a minute or so that I have now.

For those of you that may be having this same problem but are working with a different operating system, go to this site How to Disable Intel® PROSet Monitoring Service , Intel® PROSet Monitoring Service to find out how to disable the Intel(R)PROSet Monitoring Service.

*veni vidi vici*


----------



## hqpr (Mar 29, 2017)

I know this is a very old post, but I might have found a solution that seems to have worked for me. This is the Ethernet I use: Intel® 82579V Gigabit Ethernet. This is where the solution was. This is the program that seems to have fixed the problem for me. My problem was that, I would start my computer, and the Ethernet was getting error code 10 and I had to scan for hardware changes in order to get it detected in device manager again. I hope it works!


----------

